# Lighted Halloween Wall Art



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi folks! I'm making these pieces for my new living room wall (I'm moving to a bigger space finally!). They serve two functions, to help with the spooky atmosphere as well as provide some additional lighting. 

Here are how the initial plans shaped up. Pretty simple. Two matching 'stone' pieces, with an inscription, and each with a 'candle' mounted onto a center piece. Also plan on having some corpsified limbs protruding from the stone.










"Death is a debt to nature due...

...which I have paid and so shall you."



I first started by going down to the big orange hardware box store, and picking up a sheet of extruded foam (pink!). I got the 2 inch variety, which in retrospect was probably overkill, but I would rather have it a little unnecessarily thick, then to thin. Then I laid the sheet horizontal and cut off two 24 inch sections, like this... 










I then proceeded to draw the necessary guidelines onto the foam, creating 2"x2" blocks around the outside edge, this creates are decorative stone border.




























Once the design is laid on both pieces then we get to start cutting, huzzah! I first cut out the grout lines using an exacto knife, creating 'V' shaped grooves by cutting at a 45 degree angle.










Then I pulled out my handy-dandy dremel with a sanding drum attachment rounded over all edges and made the stone blocks a little less even. Then lather, rinse, and repeat on the second piece of foam. 



















A half hour, and a lot of pink dust, later it was time to start working with the inscription. I pulled up a word processor and typed my message in 96 point font (TIP! Each point is 1/72 of an inch, so you can calculate what font size you need by how big you want the end result to be. ). The word 'Death' and later the word 'You' were made a little bit bigger. Pick a font you like, I don't recall what the name of the one I chose was. 


Then with a little bit of adhesive spray (such as 3m super 77) adhere the words on the foam as you want. Don't use to much adhesive, as it can eat through the foam a bit, and you want to peel the paper back up later. A light coat will do. Once the words are attached it's time to begin cutting. Cut inward toward your letters in the save 'v' shape that you used for the grout lines. You can use the tip of your exacto knife to peel up bits of paper as you go. 




















This is as far as I got on my Friday night, more to come as this progresses.

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool! I'm looking forward to seeing these once they're finished! They are much larger than I expected when looking at your plans.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 8, 2007)

Same here... can't wait to see the paint job you give it.

A little more motivation to get off my butt and start building again.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*A little more work done*

Hi again folks! I got a little bit more work done today. 

The first task today was a trip to the hardware store, where I returned with a plethora of goodies needed to complete the electric portion of this project. 










I picked up two flicker bulbs, a set of casings that look like dripping candles, a pair of candelabra base sockets (what you screw the bulb into), some 16 gauge wire, two push button switches, and two Edison plugs. 

Once I was home I began working on the portion that is the diamond and candle holder. After forgetting the geometry that I learned in high school I fumbled through what the appropriate size of the diamond should be, then good ol' Pythagoreans theorem (a^2 + b^2 = c^2), and came out with an appropriate size, which just happened to be a 13 inch square. 










Then using one of he left over pieces from all my mistaken cuts I created the shelf that the candle would sit on, 13"X3" big. 










Then I went back and roughed up the corners of the diamond to give it more of that 'stone' look. 










I had found a Celtic pattern that I liked and decided that it would make and interesting back splash for the candle. I found the design out on the web (thank goodness for Google-Images), and printed it out to an appropriate size. Once the piece was printed and trimmed down, I adhered it to the foam the same way I adhered the inscription earlier. I transfered the pattern with by cutting shallowly over the design, so the impression faint image of the pattern would be left on the foam and then proceeded to use a wood burner to engrave the pattern in a more obvious manner (and boy was that fun, butter with a hot knife doesn't even begin to describe it!). 



















Then work began on actually hooking up the electrical bits I had purchased earlier. First I drilled a small recess, about a quarter of an inch deep, that matched the size of the base of my candle. This would allow for some stability. Then I drilled a small hole about an inch deep and then from the other side drilled a hole until they met, forming an 'L' through the foam, then I ran the wire through this hole.










Then I connected the candelabra bass sockets to the wire via the small screws. 










Then I inserted the socket into the candle tubing and glued it into place.










Then the candle was placed firmly into the recess and also glued into place.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Next I placed the shelf piece onto the diamond piece, drilling a small hole in the appropriate place to feed the wires through. Then the two pieces of foam were adhered to each other. 










Then I did the same with the large backing piece, found the appropriate spot, drilled a hole and ran the wire through to the back side. Then I glued the piece into place. 










Then it was time to play with some fire! I took the piece outside, spritzed it with water and pulled out the blow torch, this gave a nifty weathered stone texture. 




























Then it was back inside to play with some more electrical bits. I carved out a space on the bottom back to place the on/off button. It was placed so that it would be easily accessible, but out of sight. I glued the piece into place. 



















Then I spliced the on/off button into the wire for the candle.










Then I tossed a plug on the end, plugged her in, and tested her out!



















Now it needs a few coats of paint, and some bells and whistles, and ofcourse I need to duplicate this effort onto it's counterpart. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

omg i just can't wait to see that paint and finish 
it's incredible how talented people are on this forum !


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow! It's looking good! You've inspired me...I may have to add to my to-do list.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Well that's just great now I have yet another project I must do Seriously, Handy Haunter not only awesome job so far, but thanks for sharing the step by step. I can't wait to see the finished product. I will have to add something like this to my sons Haunted House this year


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Handy Haunter how are those lighted wall sconces coming along? I really would love to see the finished project. I have decided to do a take on this. when I am done I will show you how mine came out. I would like to know how you are going to finish them. Would love to see how you are going to age them and what you are going to use.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hhhmmm, i must be the only one the pictures aen't showing for. all a get is a tiny white box with a red x in it?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Spookilicious Momma,

Work has got the best of me the last few days, but I've finally found some time to work on the project today. I'm currently duplicating the wiring on the second piece, and if I have time, I may get some painting done late tonight, but that is more likely to happen on Saturday. So everyone can expect some more pics of progress late Saturday, or early on Sunday. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hallorenescene,

I tried this thread in both Mozilla and IE, and they both showed the photos just fine. Are you getting any sort of error message? Like a bar at the top of the screen? Or do you have a security setting that might be effecting images?

-handy_haunter


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

That is excellent work. Great Job.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*The first part of the paint job.*

Hello Again Everyone!

More work was done over the last two days and here is the step by step of the process. 

First I used flat black acrylic paint to give the entire piece a base color. While I tried to be thorough, I didn't obsess because many other layers of color were going over this. 










(It looks like there is two different colors here, but thats just because the bottom half is still wet. Really it's all just black.)

Next I used some gold metallic paint and painted in the outline of the celtic symbol created earlier by the wood burner. 



















Then I created progressively lighter shades of gray, applying each color with a sea sponge randomly over the entire piece. I think I used roughly 4 shades of gray. I didn't wait for each shade to dry, because I wanted the different shades to mush and blend together. 




























You'll notice that the gold on the design isn't as 'clean' as it originally looked, this is on purpose to give it the look that some of the 'inlay' is missing. 

The paint job is not totally complete yet, it still needs some weathering, but I needed to let the layers of paint dry first. 

Also debating if the stone is a light enough color yet, perhaps a couple of event lighter shades of gray, what do you folks think?

More still to come! 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*The other piece.*

I just realized I never posted these pics. Here is the two pieces side by side (prior to the paint job). The sun is inconveniently shining behind the pieces, so the first photo is a little dark, so there is a another close up photo of the inscription.



















-handy_haunter


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

H.H. i love it. would love to see it when the candle is lit. Keep the pictures coming you are doing a great job


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

This is great! It's amazing how the painting brings a piece to life, isn't it?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ask and ye shall receive!*

Hey Spooky mama, 

Ask and ye shall receive. I hope you like the pics. I took a couple with a flash, and a couple without. The ones that do not have a flash are on a longer exposure, so there is a little bit of blur, but that caused some really fun photos that I have posted as well. 


With Flash:



















Without Flash:




















Just for Fun:



















-handy_haunter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i am getting the pictures now. i don't know why but there was a security block on them. as soon as they came into my emails, i was able to do a k9 lift. got them now. boy are they great. you have done some fabulous work.


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice work! I hadn't thought of the misting & torching method. Can we have a little more about that (amount of water, distance of flame to surface, exposure time, etc.)? I'd like to try that without wasting hours in trial & error. Thanks... good stuff!

PS - regarding yesterday's pics... you've got a black cat, no less. Imagine that. Shocking.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Misting and torching.*

The misting and torching technique is really an imperfect science. I misted the whole surface with a fair amount of water, there were visible beads in places. Then with a pencil tipped blow torch I made slow steady passes over each area, holding the end of the torch about 1-2 inches from the surface of the foam. I would highly recommend practicing on a spare piece of foam for a few minutes to get the knack of it. I would associate the motion you use with the blow torch, to that you would use when spray painting. Of course the more foam you want eaten away the longer you linger in an area. Also if you notice that the foam is starting to disintegrate too quickly that means that it is time for more a little more water. I hope this helps!

-handy_haunter

Ps. The black kitty is Gizmo, I've had him since he was a kitten. He is about 10 years old now. He doesn't like Halloween, he thinks the tots are scary.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Haunt, Pandora was just telling me about this little trick. I am definatley going to try it on my tombstones as well as the version of lighted wall art I am going to do.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty impressive. It gives me some ideas.


----------



## evileyes (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm sorry that i came in on this so late but this looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Handy Haunter - those look really great. I love your epitaph too. I have a similar one on one of my tombstones!


----------



## Hauntwiki (Mar 9, 2008)

*Wall*



Handy_Haunter said:


> I just realized I never posted these pics. Here is the two pieces side by side (prior to the paint job). The sun is inconveniently shining behind the pieces, so the first photo is a little dark, so there is a another close up photo of the inscription.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm impressed. I love your piece!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome work! I'm very impressed...


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Flu*

Hi folks,

I was struck with the flu this week, so nothing has gotten done, but perhaps next week I might have some more photos for you. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

So sorry to hear that! I hope you're feeling better now!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Flu, shmu... man-up and move like you've got a purpose, soldier!

KIDDING  You've gone above and beyond already. Get some rest. And thanks again.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Lather, rinse, repeat*

Ok, here are some photos of the work I got finished yesterday. Both pieces are now painted and are ready for further aging. One thing I noticed is that even though I tried to keep the shades of gray I used for the both pieces the same, the piece on the right turned out a lighter shade. Not sure if it will be a big deal or not, after all the same kind of stone can vary in color quite a bit. What do you folks think? I can always at one more lighter application of gray to the piece on the left.

Anyway, here are the photos:



















-handy_haunter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

although you are right, stones can vary in shades, i still think you should try to get them just a little closer in shades. they sure turned out nice, some mighty fine work.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, I think your right. My husband agrees too... they are just too far away from each other. I'll try to get a coat of paint slapped on this evening and see how that goes. I'll post the results. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the lighter of the two better, anyway. Much better contrast, at least in the photo.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmmm... thats interesting. My husband said just the opposite, he liked the darker better. Anyone else have an opinion on which one I should change?

-handy_haunter


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Well, take me with a grain of salt on that call. The darker one probably looks much better in real-life, whereas the details pop out more on the lighter one since we can only see so much in a snapshot. Hey, we are haunters after all... the darker the better, right?

Idea... have you thought about adding some green mossy effects to the corners and such?

You've inspired me! I'm going to try a pair on a smaller scale (maybe 1' x 2' each). The only thing I'd change is the sconce positions... rather than centered, I'll lower the left one and raise the right one so that they and the inscriptions share all the space, as well as giving it an offset look.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Some actual moss is a neat idea. I wonder if I could find something like that at Michaels back with the fake flowers and such. Also have some painting techniques to add to the piece, I'll explain more about how I do it when I have photos, but it involves dripping very watered down paint down the front.

As far as the placement goes, if I was going to leave the pieces just how they are, I agree I would have moved the scones and used the space more for the inscription. But if you take a look back at the pencil drawings I made originally there are some faint chicken scratches in those blank areas. Those chicken scratches are suppose to be protruding limbs and such coming out of the stone. Those are actually the next step, yet to come. I plan on a corpsified hand partially protruding on the top of what is now the lighter of the two pieces, but I am torn as to what to place coming out of the bottom of the darker piece. 










So the rest of the space is going to be used, the project isn't quite finished yet!

-handy_haunter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the darker stone better, but if the display is in a darker area, the lighter might show detail better. can you try by putting them in the lighted atmosphere and judge better than? so hands coming out, i can't wait to see that!!!


----------



## Crypt Keeper (Jan 31, 2008)

The piece looks great ! 

What about: a skull on one of them and a hand of bones coming out of the other one, skeletal hands on both of them, realistic hands on both of them, even kept on the real flesh color, could look creepy ! left and right hands obviously! skulls, creepy angels, dolls....the possibilities are endless!


----------



## DooBeeDooBeeDoo (Mar 16, 2008)

Handy_Haunter said:


> I plan on a corpsified hand partially protruding on the top of what is now the lighter of the two pieces, but I am torn as to what to place coming out of the bottom of the darker piece. So the rest of the space is going to be used, the project isn't quite finished yet!


Ah, I see where you're coming from. The partial hand is a great idea. If it were my project, I'd go for the good ol' skull for the other one. Not the full-jawed fanged monstrosity, but just the front of the top half poking out (ancient crypt style).

As for the moss, I learned that burlap shreds look very close (at least on stage) if you fray the edges, dye & dry them, and pile them up in layers with casein glue or laquer.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Handy_Haunter:

Those are absolutely amazing. What a great job you've done. I think a skull on one and a bony hand on the other would be great. And I like the lighter grey color, just my 2 cents worth. Fabulous work!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like the idea of the arms sticking out. Pretty cool. I bought a few of those candles a few years ago on clearance. I might have to put something together.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

Cool idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sfam (Mar 28, 2008)

I really love the step by step shots. I might try something like this. Thanks!


----------



## Haunted Host (Aug 25, 2007)

I like these very much. This tutorial is actually going to help me because I'll be working on columns and I may incorporate some of these techniques on my columns. I'd love to see your technique for weathering. Some have mentioned using water in a spray bottle with some paint dilluted in it. I've never tried that and I'd love to know how that works, or how much water to use. Any ideas on that?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Gang!

Sorry for the silence on this thread, but I am now moved into my new place and can finally begin working on these pieces again. (My husband forbid any progress on Halloween matters until we were no longer living out of boxes, what a party pooper!  ) So hopefully by the end of this weekend I will have photos of the next steps for you. 

-handy_haunter


----------



## tnttnt610 (Apr 8, 2008)

great use for the mighty torch! can't wait to see a finished pic!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow... so Halloween is right around the corner and I found that I really needed to get my butt in gear on this. I got distracted with other side projects that kept me from finishing this one... but it's done and here are the tutorial pics to prove it. 


First off, I found a foam skull at Micheal's and I hack sawed off the back side of the head so I would have a flat surface to glue to. (I originally was going to try to make a mold of a skull I had and cast a duplicate, which was a big part of the hang up with this project. Didn't really loose anything by taking this easy route.)

I then broke up some pieces of 1 inch foam and glued it around the skull. This was to give it the look that the skull was pushing itself through the stone. 










I then took my handy-dandy xacto knife and cut some cracks into the stone leading away from the broken stone.










I then pain stakingly painted the broken stone with a base coat of black. I say pain stakingly because it was very difficult to cover all the pink without getting it on the skull. 



















Then the black stone was 'grayed'.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Concurrently a hand was being created for the other stone. Its a very imperfect science that involved some coat hanger, news paper, cotton, and carpet latex. I created it in two sections, the four fingers and the thumb, based upon the look I wanted to achieve when they were glued on.... you'll see what I mean.










Unfortunantly, I missed some inbetween pictures on this step, but it was essentially the same as it was on the skull. However, I got wise and painted each broken piece black _before_ gluing it around the hand. This saved me a lot of headaches. Then I grayed it in the same manner. I also added some finger nails to the hand. This added to the creepy factor and made the hand look a bit more reallistic. I also added a coat of dark colored stain to the hand. 










The stones were grayed to the same color. If you remember from the previous photos the stones ended up being two different colors. How this was managed was by creating a big vat of gray and then gave both stones a coat of this color. Walah! They are now the same color. Then I created a watered down mix of green paint and water and dripped it down the front of the stones. I also created a watered down black mix and did the same. Its hard to see it in these pictures, but it gave it a nice weathered look when looking at it up close. 










Lastly I added some moss to the corners. This was simply hot glued onto it. A picture hanger was added to the back of each (more hot glue), and they were placed on my wall.




















There we go... its' done... finally... finished... no more tweaking... no more adding... done! *Big sigh of relief* 

If people have questions I'll try to respond promptly. I hope you all find the tutorial useful. 

-Hand_Haunter.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

wow those are amazing. They would definitely be a permanent fixture in my house.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, i remember those a while back. those turned out awesome! bet you feel a great deal of pride. you deserve it


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I just stumbled on to this post today. Took me awhile to read the whole thing. Damn, that was *SO* worth waiting for. I am awestruck with how great, no, awesome... well, whatever is better than awesome, they turned out. And it was really fun "watching" you think this out, make idea changes, and tweak the project until it was just right. Thanks for sharing your imagination and ingenuity.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I just saw this too HOW Amazing was that??? I was wondering from any haunters out there what kind of paint do you use on styrofoam that doesnt eat it? And what do you use to make it waterproof? I am interested in making something for my yard but want to have it up the whole month of October?


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words! When I started this project I never realized just how long it would take me to finish it. This and my fountain is all I really got accomplished this year, but I am very proud of both. Here are some pictures of the pieces and fountain in action at our party:



















-Handy_Haunter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow, what a layout. everything is awesome. wish i got invited to parties like that


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Ralph's vomit (the affectionate name given to the Zombie punch bowl) was spitting up a huge batch of 'Sex on the Beach'. Very Yummy vomit indeed!


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow. I am left speachless! That is soooo cool! I will try to borrow *cough,steal,cough* that idea! And do you have a tut on Ralph? If not, could you make one? Thanks! And again, awesome work.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

macsrealm said:


> Wow. I am left speachless! That is soooo cool! I will try to borrow *cough,steal,cough* that idea! And do you have a tut on Ralph? If not, could you make one? Thanks! And again, awesome work.


Hi Macs,

Ralph was just a really large mod of The Fountain of Youth. So that is a really good place for you to start. The broken ground was created using the stuff for rail road models, with bits of foam underneath to help build it up in places. The tombstone is just regular old pink foam like everyone else on here uses. The shoulders and arms were made of paper mache, latex, and cotten. 

Getting the fountain pump to work just right was really the hardest part of getting him all set up. I would certainly suggest playing with some water before you finish off the ground, shoulders, etc. Make sure it will spit out the skulls mouth how you want. 

Don't really have any tutorial pics for this one as thier was SOOOOO much trial and error to get him working and looking just right. Good luck if you try to make your own though. He was a hit!

-Handy_Haunter


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Handy_Haunter said:


> Ralph's vomit (the affectionate name given to the Zombie punch bowl) was spitting up a huge batch of 'Sex on the Beach'. Very Yummy vomit indeed!


Ralph totally reminds me of that skull thingy in "Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom". The one where they were using it to pour blood into people's mouths and thus turning them into Zombies.


----------



## graverobber (Aug 21, 2008)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> Ok I just saw this too HOW Amazing was that??? I was wondering from any haunters out there what kind of paint do you use on styrofoam that doesnt eat it? And what do you use to make it waterproof? I am interested in making something for my yard but want to have it up the whole month of October?


I don't know if my experiences fit with the norm, but when I paint my Styrofoam tombstones I use spray paint. I have heard that it can eat it, but (from my experience) if you don't go too heavy with it you are going to be ok (and it gives a slight weathered effect).


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I went to the Big Orange Store (of incredibly rude old woman) today and got the stuffs to make these guys. Just a heads up-the 2 inch foam is $22.00 a sheet here! 
But I will try to post pics of my candle set up whilst I make it. I decided to go the less-electrically-inclined route, so I got a pack of LED flickering tealights, and I am going to make some kind of artificial candle for them to go on. Gonna start my project tomorrow morn. Later!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Now *thats* scary*



graverobber said:


> I don't know if my experiences fit with the norm, but when I paint my Styrofoam tombstones I use spray paint. I have heard that it can eat it, but (from my experience) if you don't go too heavy with it you are going to be ok (and it gives a slight weathered effect).


Even the barest hint of spray glue that I used (and I put it on the paper and then stuck it on the foam, not the other way around) ate away a thin layer. I would be terrified of the prospect of trying to paint it with spray paint. I would stick to the latex paints, or you may end up putting out another $20+ bucks on another sheet of foam.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

macsrealm said:


> Hey guys, I went to the Big Orange Store (of incredibly rude old woman) today and got the stuffs to make these guys. Just a heads up-the 2 inch foam is $22.00 a sheet here!
> But I will try to post pics of my candle set up whilst I make it. I decided to go the less-electrically-inclined route, so I got a pack of LED flickering tealights, and I am going to make some kind of artificial candle for them to go on. Gonna start my project tomorrow morn. Later!


Bring on the pictures!


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

*Ya want it? Ya got it!*

Well here ya go. Hopefully you can see the pics, I do a crappy job uploading them... 
You can see that I am just using a LED tealight that I got at hobby lobby friday. I didn't want a tall candle to block the view of the celtic cross.
And I couldn't get the glue to stick the ledge on, so I hope the duct tape will be OK.

Also included is a picture of my SpookyBlue toe-pincher coffin. If you guys haven't checked out his website, DO SO NOW. I really love it. I think I will make one of his groundbreakers next. 

As always, Macsrealm


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

And Handy, great tut by the way. Very easy to follow and great pics. Congrats on the finished!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Handy_Haunter said:


> Ralph's vomit (the affectionate name given to the Zombie punch bowl) was spitting up a huge batch of 'Sex on the Beach'. Very Yummy vomit indeed!


Wonderful art but I wanna know about the vomit which recipe did you use original or updated.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

macsrealm said:


> Well here ya go. Hopefully you can see the pics, I do a crappy job uploading them...
> You can see that I am just using a LED tealight that I got at hobby lobby friday. I didn't want a tall candle to block the view of the celtic cross.
> And I couldn't get the glue to stick the ledge on, so I hope the duct tape will be OK.
> 
> ...


It's looking really great! Keep us up to date!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Wonderful art but I wanna know about the vomit which recipe did you use original or updated.


Well, 'original' is really a hard thing to define, given the number of recipes out there. Given the shear amount I used a whole can of pinapple juice, a whole jug of orange juice, a HUGE bottle of coconut rum, an average size bottle of peach schnapps, and about half a bottle of grenadine. It's an imperfect science, but when your making that much you don't need to be real precise. This might also seem like it would be really strong given how much alcohol was in it, but you couldn't really even taste it, but you certainly felt it after a glass full!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks hh never tried it like that the two I have made(the original) had watermelon schnapps(midor)-peach schnapps-vodka-pineapple juice and cranberry juice.The updated one had vodka- cranberry juice-pineapple juice-oj-peach schnapps.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

halloween71 said:


> Thanks hh never tried it like that the two I have made(the original) had watermelon schnapps(midor)-peach schnapps-vodka-pineapple juice and cranberry juice.The updated one had vodka- cranberry juice-pineapple juice-oj-peach schnapps.


Cranberry! Thats what I forgot in that receipe! There is about half a bottle of cranberry in there too. It's really really easy to make though, and goes a long way.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

I also realized that I spelled "due" "do" ! I fixed it though.
I will post pics tomorow, as I am painting now and prolly will do some work tonite. Just remind me to post pics tomorrow morn or I will more than likely forget, haha.
Thanks guys!


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

*Pictures!*

Here we go. One is painted and almost finished. The other has a coat of black.(Notice the Freddy Krueger-like texture in the last pic! I feel a tombstone coming on...........hmmmm.
Oh, and the radio is blasting some Metallica 
Haha...more pics coming later on today or this evening. Now if you dont mind, I'm off for an Irish Cream....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! nice start there. can't wait to see your finished project.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

macsrealm said:


> Here we go. One is painted and almost finished. The other has a coat of black.(Notice the Freddy Krueger-like texture in the last pic! I feel a tombstone coming on...........hmmmm.
> Oh, and the radio is blasting some Metallica
> Haha...more pics coming later on today or this evening. Now if you dont mind, I'm off for an Irish Cream....


Looks great so far. I commend your choice in music as well as drink!


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Really its hats off to hh. he/she came up with it.


----------



## macsrealm (Feb 16, 2009)

*Finished!*

WOOHOO! I am freaking done! Wow this has been time consuming, but really fun. Here are the finished pics. The decaying corpse head looks awesome in real-life. I made it with a styro wighead spray painted brown. It ate away majorly, then I carved a bit with the 'ole exacto and sprayed again. Then gored it up with acryllics. Well hope you like it. Please PM or leave comments if you do/don't. Thanks guys! 

As always----Macsrealm (mmm porkchop time  )


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Great job macs! I really love how weathered your stones came out. They look awesome. 





macsrealm said:


> Thanks guys. Really its hats off to hh. he/she came up with it.


 Oh, and totally a she.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice work, Handy Haunter. I really like how you incorporated the Celtic triquetra design into the piece.


----------

